
Show HN: Packex – explore package.json - svde
https://packex.app
======
bgdam
Apart from dependencies and devDependencies, it would also be helpful if it
listed out any CLI commands it adds via the 'bin' field, and a license
explainer.

Also, a small bug: If there is no devDependencies, it says 'Package has no
dependencies, try devDependencies'.

~~~
svde
The license explainer is a very neat idea! I think I'll link to tldrlegal[1]
for that. Bin and similar information, that can be extracted directly from the
package.json without extra request will be provided at the top of the page
soon. Just updated the no dependency message with your suggestion!

Thanks for your feedback!

[0]: [https://tldrlegal.com](https://tldrlegal.com)

